# lightweight Linux selber zusammenstellen



## chmee (1. November 2013)

guuuten Morgen..

Nun, für ein Projekt (Gerät designen, Hardware und Software bestimmen etc pp) bin ich nun auf den Punkt gekommen, nix wäre besser, als mir Linux in einer Minimal-Konfiguration zusammenzustellen. Laufen wird es letztendlich auf nem Raspberry (ARM v6) bzw später -Derivat.

Die wichtigsten Eckdaten:
* programmiert wird in python
* GUI via PyQT
* hardwareseitig benutzt werden usb, ethernet, hdmi, GPIO
* GPIO-seitig als I2C bzw smbus
* multitouch via usb

Unterm Strich sind das die Fragen
? Lizenzen und legale Nutzung von Linux in einem "zu verkaufenden" Gerät?
? Macht es überhaupt Sinn, sich das Linux selbst zusammenzubauen?
? Brauche ich bei Nutzung von PyQT (oder anderen GUIs) ein grafisches OS oder ist da alles drin, dass ich es von der Konsole aus starten kann?
? welche Linux-Distr wäre ein guter Anfang?

Danke für alle Antworten. mfg chmee


----------



## sheel (1. November 2013)

Hi

was genau ist mit "Derivat" beim Gerät gemeint?
Ein umgebauter/erweiterter Raspberry oder irgendein anderes ARM-Gerät?
Ich gehe von Raspberry aus.

Also Touchscreen, LAN, Gpio, Phyton...



> Macht es überhaupt Sinn, sich das Linux selbst zusammenzubauen?


"Zusammenbauen" im Sinn von "selbst ein Derivat erstellen": Nein.

Nimm ein vorgefertigtes Raspbian (Debian-Abkömmling),
das ist auf das Gerät zugeschnitten, hat Phyton, hat Gui, hat Treiber etc.,
hat Gpio-Lib,  alles fertigkompiliert und vorhanden.

Nach der Installation etwas bei der installierten Software ausmisten,
paar Einstellungen bez. Updates, Netzwerk, Sicherheit, ok.

(Es hört sich zurzeit nicht nach "Webserver" oÄ. an,
eher nach "Gerät hinter Touchscreen angeschraubt, um den zu versorgen")



> Brauche ich bei Nutzung von PyQT (oder anderen GUIs) ein grafisches OS oder ist da alles drin, dass ich es von der Konsole aus starten kann?


Wenn PyQT nicht etwas komplett anderes ist, als man sich bei dem Namen vorstellt:
Ja, das Betriebssystem muss von sich aus mit graph. Oberfläche ausgestattet sein.
Wenn einem der Raspbian-Standard nicht passt kann man, bei Linux generell,
auf eine Alternative wechseln. Aber irgendwas muss da sein, um QT etc. zum Laufen zu bringen.



> Lizenzen und legale Nutzung von Linux in einem "zu verkaufenden" Gerät?


Wie immer keine verbindliche Rechtsberatung. Meiner Meinung nach ist es ok für:
Das Gerät, Debian, Phyton.
Was dann sonst noch an Software drauf ist hat evt. seine eigenen Lizenzen.


----------



## chmee (1. November 2013)

Der Prototyp wird auf Basis des Rasp gebaut, danach designen wir das Board von Grund auf, basierend auf den Chipsets des Rasp, so der Gedanke. Und Ansonsten, *vielen Dank*. Ich wollte nicht auf Basis einer Linuxdistro anfangen und dann bemerken, dass es lizentechnisch zu Problemen führen kann, wenn sich jenes Gerät mehr als 10x verkauft  Deswegen diese Fragen nach Linux selbst zusammenstellen/kompilieren bzw. existierendes Raspbian.

mfg chmee


----------

